# Maya - The Northern Inuit Bitch



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

She is cheeky, she is moody, she is stubborn, she is demanding.....she is THE BEST :001_tt1:









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## minifoxies (May 7, 2009)

She is beautiful, love her markings and face. I cannot believe how green everything is over there. It is so dry here where I am I would love to see that green here. Blasted droughts.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

And she is very very pretty! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes also really really Beautiful! Great pics i love the one with the water!!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

Sooo very pretty! I love the one with her sticking her tongue (?!) out lol!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She is a stunning girl, Love the pics of her about to pounce on the tree stump.
I can't believe they are both all grown up


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous & the facial expressions priceless


----------



## Victorio (Feb 18, 2009)

she is stunning!!! they are beautiful piccies.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics she is gorgous! 

xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Fleur said:


> She is a stunning girl, Love the pics of her about to pounce on the tree stump.
> I can't believe they are both all grown up


i cant believe that too....time flies :sad: but but she turned out a very stunning girl


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks all for the lovely comments!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

wow she is gorgouse 
i love the last picture but they are all great  x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks!

I just found these of maya at 8 weeks of age....she always been so cute lol


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww another gorgeous dog! and great pics again.. shes lovely.

Am well jelous! lol


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she a cheeky one but then arnt they all lol lol 
she very very pretty girlie


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks!

That look she has in the second puppy picture...she still gives us that look when she wants something and fortunally for her it works with us most of the time


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

She is just gorgeous and i love her colouring...some of her expressions are just the same as my girl Aleska's (must be NI expressions lol!!).

Just lovely 

Ang x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Tweedle Dee said:


> She is just gorgeous and i love her colouring...some of her expressions are just the same as my girl Aleska's (must be NI expressions lol!!).
> 
> Just lovely
> 
> Ang x


thanks...... :smile:


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Moneo (May 16, 2009)

amazing photos


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

You must be so proud...she is a true stunner!!! xxx


----------



## phillipa (Mar 3, 2008)

She really is a Beautiful girl xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

She is really beautifull xx


----------



## Wolfwatcher (May 15, 2009)

She is absolutely fabulous ! The name is one of my favourites, too!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she turned out really above our expectations...we are totally blessed with her.
She can be a pain in the butt sometimes  but overall she is ace! :thumbup:

thank u all!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

She is stunning! Amazing pics!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

thank u!


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Hi she is adorable :biggrin: her markings are stunning.


----------



## Ollie0 (May 19, 2009)

shes beautiful, lovely markings


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank u !


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Maya is so so gorgeous  you should feel very proud. She has similar markings to my Storm, am so proud of his beauty too. Love the pic with her tongue out the side of her mouth, my Storm has us in stitches when he does that too


----------



## Rebecca and the pack (Jul 3, 2009)

She is absoulutley stunning! I want!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Storm_boy said:


> Maya is so so gorgeous  you should feel very proud. She has similar markings to my Storm, am so proud of his beauty too. Love the pic with her tongue out the side of her mouth, my Storm has us in stitches when he does that too


Thank u! She really has similar markings to ur storm...he is beautifull! 



Rebecca and the pack said:


> She is absoulutley stunning! I want!


Thanks  I want too...another one


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

She's beautiful!!

Can see now where our husky x northern inuit puppy gets his features from - although he hasn't got a speck of black on him...yet!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

She is beautiful


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Thank you, yes I'm like the real proud mum just now lol  He totally hyp but love every minute of it, he a real character. Where did you get Maya from?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks all 



Storm_boy said:


> Thank you, yes I'm like the real proud mum just now lol  He totally hyp but love every minute of it, he a real character. Where did you get Maya from?


we got her from a breeder from lincolnshire  where did u get urs from?


----------



## frankie7 (Jul 11, 2009)

she is lovely, we have a British inuit called Chimo and she makes me laugh all the time!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah...they funny characters...not one day passes by where maya doesnt make us laugh


----------

